# Wow--126.5dB AVG. 20Hz-80Hz.--XTZ Cinema 1X12 and 3X12 CEA2010 SPL/Distortion Measurements



## XTZ USA (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

For those of you that are interested, here is the CEA2010 SPL and distortion measurements of XTZ Cinema 1X12 and 3X12 powered subwoofers.

XTZ Cinema 3X12 CEA2010 SPL Distortion Measurement Data

XTZ Cinema 1X12 and 3X12 Powered Subwoofers CEA2010 SPL Measurements

Here is an interesting document that explains how the short term maximum output bursts are measured. As some of you may know, most of the CEA2010 standards are based on his research.

Short Term Maximum Output by D. B. Keele

Please check out the special 15% pre-order dicount for XTZ Cinema subs.

XTZ Cinema Special Purchase Opportunity 15% Off












Please feel free to contact me with any questions.

Kind regards,

Jason


----------



## Archaea (Jun 5, 2011)

That 3x12 is a pretty cool design! First I've seen it. Might be good to see if you can enter him into a subwoofer g2g to get some buzz going on the model!


----------

